# photos of world capitals/Photos des capitales mondiales



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

-Bienvenus dans mon nouveau bloc. J'aimerais bien que vous y partagez les meilleures prises de vos belles capitales :cheers:Tous ensemble réjouissons-nous! ^^
-Welcome to my new thread. I'd like you to share the best taken views of your lovely capitals :cheers:enjoy it together! ^^

Let's start:

Paris, France










"Louvre, Jardin de tuileries, Avenue Champs Elysées"

source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1509713

Paris France










by buzzbuzz en flickr

"La tour Eiffel"


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^In portuguese


*Fotos de capitais do Mundo.*

- Bem-Vindo ao meu novo tópico. Eu gostaria de compartilhar as melhores fotos de suas belas capitais. :cheers: Divirtam-se todos!


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Quelles photos voulez-vous voir ici? Des photos panoramiques ?

What pictures do you want to see here? Panoramic pictures?


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Geborgenheit said:


> Quelles photos voulez-vous voir ici? Des photos panoramiques ?
> 
> What pictures do you want to see here? Panoramic pictures?


In portuguese


Quais fotos você gostaria de ver aqui. Fotos panoramicas ?





Yes.
Oui.
Sim.


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

Geborgenheit said:


> Quelles photos voulez-vous voir ici? Des photos panoramiques ?
> 
> What pictures do you want to see here? Panoramic pictures?


Pas forcément panoramiques, les meilleures prises quoi!
Not necessary a panoramic views!


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

edit


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

London, UK











http://www.flickr.com/photos/photobernard/8450787451/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

London, UK











http://www.flickr.com/photos/photobernard/8451878322/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

Paris, France: La seine










By SO143

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1411288&page=


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

NYC, US:










http://www.flickr.com/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great thread and stunning photos but a reminder for everyone that all photos must be credited properly and source need to be provided.

All flickr photos *must use the BB code *that flickr requires us to follow or they will terminate the hot links from their site.

Heres the instructions of how to post flickr photos..

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1359707


Thanks for the cooperation!


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

7rani said:


> NYC, US:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


new york is not the capital of the USA


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

Adrian12345Lugo said:


> new york is not the capital of the USA


I know, but it's one of world captial (Considered as the capital of the world) ^^


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

NYC, USA


New York Sunset par Yogi.Arora, sur Flickr


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

London, UK


London City par Lumberjack_London, sur Flickr


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

Paris, France:


DSC28314a par Minato ku, sur Flickr


DSC25336 par Minato ku, sur Flickr


Musée du Louvre, Paris par x.wonderful, sur Flickr


Eternal flame near Arc de Triomphe, Paris par x.wonderful, sur Flickr


Paris, France par x.wonderful, sur Flickr


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

Paris, France:


Paris, view from Eiffel Tower par x.wonderful, sur Flickr


Paris, view from Eiffel Tower par x.wonderful, sur Flickr


Rue Ronsard, Paris par x.wonderful, sur Flickr


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

Paris, France:


Île de la Cité par x.wonderful, sur Flickr


Basilica of the Sacred Heart of Paris, view from square Louise Michel par x.wonderful, sur Flickr


Musée du Louvre, Paris par x.wonderful, sur Flickr


Avenue de New York & Port Debilly, Paris par x.wonderful, sur Flickr


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

NYC, US


San Remo Sunrise par _Robert C_, sur Flickr


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

Paris, France:


Paris Skyline from Neuilly par buzzbuzz, sur Flickr


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

Paris, France:

The Champs-Elysees par _Robert C_, sur Flickr


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

Washington, US;


United States Capital par _Robert C_, sur Flickr


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

Moscow, Russia:


«МГУ (вид с Поклонной горы)» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/timka733/view/728559/


«ночная москва на майские праздники» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------

